# New Orleans Hornets (40-19) vs. Atlanta Hawks (24-34)



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

VS.










New Orleans Arena, New Orleans, LA 
7:00pm CST











































































Preview​
Hornets have to come out and take these guys seriously. Nevermind that they're on game 2 of a back to back. Come out focused and ready to play.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West is a game time decision based on how his ankle feels.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

West is out tonight.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Halftime

Hornets 58..... Hawks 49

CP with a double double at halftime with 15pts, 10asts. Julian looking decent tonight. I nearly fell off the chair when he hit that 3 pointer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't remember Julian even shooting a trey this year...He's made a pretty good case for himself tonight.

CP has been running a clinic in this game...But he's missed quite a few relatively easy shots in the paint as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Julian's dunk may be the Dunk of the Night. That was crazy!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If Julian hadn't blown those two layups CP would've had 20 assists though...But he jammed that one back in pretty well


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

Diable said:


> I don't remember Julian even shooting a trey this year...He's made a pretty good case for himself tonight.
> 
> CP has been running a clinic in this game...But he's missed quite a few relatively easy shots in the paint as well.


infact that was his first ever nba 3-pointer
I was talking about juju not CP3


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

What was that 10-minute game delay about? All I saw was what looked like the refs trying to replace the net.

I swear that's what did the Hawks in. Honestly. It threw off their Mojo. Yeah, thats what happened.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

So did 5 of our players get a mysterious flu? What was Julian doing out there so long!? Wish I could have seen it


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> What was that 10-minute game delay about? All I saw was what looked like the refs trying to replace the net.
> 
> I swear that's what did the Hawks in. Honestly. It threw off their Mojo. Yeah, thats what happened.


Yeah, Super Hugo the acrobatic mascot went up dunking the ball and kind of pulled the nets apart. The Hornets were hot and I thought the delay would cool them off but it didn't really appear to do so.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> So did 5 of our players get a mysterious flu? *What was Julian doing out there so long!?* Wish I could have seen it


I think Byron said he thought Julian matched up well with the Hawks. West sat out with a sore ankle that he hurt in Monday's game. Ryan Bowen got the start in West's place. Check out the highlights since you didn't see the game. 

NBA.com's Top 10 ....... Tyson #7, Julian #4

ESPN highlights


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

During that 10 minute delay, I saw some of the funniest acts during a game. Like, JuJu asking the crowd to get louder so he can dance. Nothing was funnier than Josh Childress sticking out his tongue at Tyson like he was going to kiss him when they put them on the kiss cam. I nearly died laughing during that delay.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> During that 10 minute delay, I saw some of the funniest acts during a game. Like, JuJu asking the crowd to get louder so he can dance. *Nothing was funnier than Josh Childress sticking out his tongue at Tyson like he was going to kiss him when they put them on the kiss cam.* I nearly died laughing during that delay.












:laugh:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> :laugh:


I wish someone could put up a video of everything that happened during that delay, but I think that picture captured the moment well. :laugh:


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

^ Lol.


----------

